# The road to my first show, Ukbff Birmingham september 2014



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well I've been meaning to set up a journal for ages now just to keep an eye on things but never got around to it and now my wife @echorley who competes has started one so it's give me a kick up the bum, so here goes.

I've been training for a few years now and been getting coached by @Pscarb for the last 9 months with the plan of getting up on stage. My original plan was to do a local show in the first timers but decided to throw myself into the deep end a bit & go for something a bit bigger (Ukbff birmingham beginners class or Leamington spa if I need that extra bit of time). I've been on prep for the last 6 weeks & things are seem to be coming in on plan but still a way to go lol.

Luckily my training buddies @CJ have both competed & are competing in the same shows so thats made things a bit easier I think to keep my head in the game.

Stats.

Height 6 ft 1"

Current weight 98.6kg

Diet:

I'm currently carb cycling with 1 high day and 3 low.

High day

Pro - 306g

Carbs - 255g

Fats - 25g

Calories - 2470

Low day

Pro - 302g

Carbs - 100g

Fats - 85g

Calories - 2373

Training:

Mon-Legs

Tues-Chest/Bi's

Thurs-Shoulders/Tri's

Fri-Light legs

Sat-Back/Bi's

For cardio I'm doing a mix of tempo on the stationary bike and steady state on the x trainer.

Current AAS usage

1g test e pw

500mg tren e pw

500g mast e pw

Will switch out to a rip blend and winstrol probably 6 weeks out.

Also been running peptides for the last 6 months.

Ghrp-2 100mcg & Mod grf 100mcg 4-5 times pd.

I'll get some progress photos up as I go along.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

good luck fella


----------



## echorley (Jan 26, 2014)

Yey, about time Mr Chorley! x


----------



## NikolaEz (May 19, 2014)

Best of luck bro!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Will follow buddy


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

High carb day 255g? that seems pretty low to me I could be wrong


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

lukeyybrown1 said:


> High carb day 255g? that seems pretty low to me I could be wrong


The amount of carbs is only high or low for that individual, for example my typical bulking diet I have circa 400g which some would consider low yet I grow very well off it, and that is the thing it's what fits with the individual and the goal in mind


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks guys.



lukeyybrown1 said:


> High carb day 255g? that seems pretty low to me I could be wrong


 Tbh thats more than enough carbs for me as I'm quite carb sensitive, as Paul says what's high for for an individual may not be so high for someone else


----------



## lukeyybrown1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Chorley81 said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Tbh thats more than enough carbs for me as I'm quite carb sensitive, as Paul says what's high for for an individual may not be so high for someone else


I shrink on that amount of carbs your lucky


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well good session chest/bi session yesterday, had lots of energy considering it was low carb day, in fact had more energy than monday which was the high carb day lol.

All exercises using a 3 second negative.

Smith incline press 2 x 6-8 & 1 x 15-20

Lever press 2 x 6-8 & 1 x 15-20

Incline fly 2 x 15-20

Chest dips 1 x 20

Dumbbell curls 2 x 6-8 & 1 x 15-20

Ez bar curl muscle round 6 x 4 (10sec rest in between sets)

Followed by 30 mins x trainer.

Today's been a bit of a nightmare as I've got bad guts so feeling a bit drained but cardio only today so time to just push on through lol .


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well this is how I'm sitting 10 weeks out, Just need to shift that stubborn fat from lower abs and back. Just keep chipping away at, it will come off!

Will get some posing photos up at the weekend.


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well 3rd low carb day out the way, luckily managed to smash in a good delt/tri session in before the pre workout & I was totally shattered, roll on high carb tomorrow 

Dumbbell side raise 4 x 6-10

Dumbell press 4 x 10-15 superset with dumbell front raise 4 x 8-12

Machine press 4 x 8-12

Ez bar skullcrushers 4 x 6-10

Cable pushdowns 4 x 8-12

Rope overheads 4 x 8-12

Finished up with some ab work and 30mins x trainer.


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well its check in day with the boss this morning, been a good week on the carb cycling if not a bit exhausting on the low days, seeing subtle changes everyday at the moment so happy days 

Had a drop of 2.2kg this week so thing are on track.

Off to smash back & bi's this morning.


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

Well what started out as a bad day due to low carbs & exhaustion I managed to pull out a really good leg session with some half tidy lifts.

Barbell squats

3 warm up sets

160kg x 12

180kg x 9

180kg x 7

160kg drop set

Lying leg curl superset with leg extension

4 sets until failure on each

Feet together hack squat

60kg x 11

60kg x 9

60kg x 8

40kg until failure

Standing calf raise machine superset with Dorsi flexion stretch

4 sets until failure with big squeeze at top

All in all turned out to be a good day although legs are not enjoying the 30 mins x trainer now though ??


----------



## Chorley81 (Nov 18, 2013)

so then its been a couple weeks since I have updated so thought I'd better get to it lol  , as it stands I have now decided to move shows to the welsh grand prix a week later just because it fits better for me & my coach.

Here's a couple progress pics as i stand now, very flat at the moment due to low carbs, posing needs some work but practicing everyday so it will come


----------

